# F body spindles on an A?



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

let's see, cannot remember the year of the mag but here's a wild a-- guess `89 hot rod real street shootout,,or somthing like that,they had poeple bring their rides and they ran em off on road course,drag,stop,etc. they had a `66 or `67 GTO with camaro(disc) spindles on the front anybody know what's up with that conversion?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

here's a link to help you determine something. disc brake conversion good luck with the swap if you plan on doing it. there might be some aftermarket parts for this also. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I installed 4-wheel disc brakes on my 67, the kit was purchased from these guys; FYI, the 66 used a single cylinder master cylinder and a t-valve. those parts will need to be changed to a dual cylinder MC and a metered proportioning valve for a front disc conversion.

https://dfbrakes.com/


----------



## irockwithdirt (Aug 31, 2007)

Called a tall spindle conversion. Requires either an offset shaft, aftermarket upper a-arm, or a whole bunch of shims  

If your going to go that route, U can use B body spindles instead if F which allows 12" rotors ( uses 12" camaro 1le rotors ). 

Good Luck! 

Kevin


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Hammer, The conversion I think your talking about was from HO racing and it used 79 T/A spindles and brakes. It also changed the geometry improving handling. I have that kit on my 70 GTO it came with the correct ball joints and tie rod end to do it. They also sold the springs and sway bars. That whole kit was recomended over Hotchkis at the time. It's still in my car. I think they are still out in California w/ a new owner. That B body conversion is the way to go though.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe 67 68 69 Camaro disc spindle will bolt up to any 64 to 72 A-body gm. The Camaro is rear steer. So the spindles will need to be swapped side to side. 67 are 4 pistons brakes and are rare plus expensive. All Nova 68 to 74 should fit and all disc A-bodys will fit from 68 to 72. I have seen articals on G-bodys convention also to fit the A-body


----------

